# EMERGENCY !



## 13ollox (Jun 5, 2006)

i just dropped my tub of crics and they ran everywhere ! under my bed and things ! so i was wondering if anyone had a spare cricket trap at all could they possibly send it to me and ill pay you via paypal or something !

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2006)

Never heard of a cricket trap but by the time you got it they would be long gone. I doubt you will be able to get most of them. My cats catch all my escapees.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.livefoods.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=594 i went under my bed and removed everything and cought quite a few and i cought a few under my computer desk as well ! i was just wondering if anyone had any spare . would they send me it and then id pay them back via paypal !

Edit : nevermind . i just got some from livefoods . i think i cought em all anyway , if i didnt there will be only 1 or 2 around . quick hands  . so no worries !

Neil


----------



## Lukony (Jun 6, 2006)

This may sound weird, but back when I lived in greece. We use to put a pie pan of beer out and the bugs would come to drink it and drowned. It might be worth a shot.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 6, 2006)

what kind of bugs ? crickets ?


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 6, 2006)

my deepest, deepest condolances and sympathies. i used to always find escapees under/behind the fridge. id arm a hoover and a slipper and try to give them whatfor but its tough.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Julian :roll: lol . mine are in my room somewhere .. i made sure none got past my door , they mostly went under my bed , but i can crawl around quite happily under there myself so what im doing is every so often is moving everything from under there and going hunting , i seem to find one every so often , not that many actually got out , most of them stayed clinging onto the egg holders ! dam crics !!!


----------



## infinity (Jun 6, 2006)

how about letting the mantids go free range for a while?!


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 6, 2006)

i would do , apart from the fact my sister likes to pop round with her 5 ( expecting 6th ) children ! her husband now gotta get the snip :lol:


----------



## Lukony (Jun 6, 2006)

It use to attract all sorts of insexts. I remember a few crickets. It is worth a shot.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 6, 2006)

i lost just the one in my house and in the middle of the night it ended up on a different floor waking my housemate up crawling on his face. he slept on his floor after that :?


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 6, 2006)

i might just do that . thanks lukony !


----------



## Isis (Jun 7, 2006)

I know a 100% working trap. It's metopren (a juvenile hormone analog). It is a trap for faraohs-ants (in Poland it is callled Faratox) which kills a colony in 3 days. It can be used for all sorts of insects, you have to put it nar the crickets hidings mixed with some food.


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 14, 2006)

is that not dangerous to use near the mantids?


----------

